# Nassau Bahamas - Guide??



## Landman (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for a fly fishing guide in Nassau?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

They're not in Nassau, but they have been great friends to our club:

http://evasbonefishinglodge.com/


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

*Nassau binefish guide*

Call Simon Bain!! Simon is the only official guide on New Providence (Nassau). He put us on fish in less than ideal conditions. Bring own gear as his gear is older.

His contact info:
Cell: 242-456-2105
Other: 242-395-3757
Email: [email protected]

Contact me with further questions!


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted to add that Simon has gotten some bad reviews on the web. His equipment is not new nor his boat the latest and greatest like other "bonefish lodges" in the Bahamas or other places. Another thing you must remember you are in the Bahamas relax your on island time. If you are taking a trip soley to bonefish New providence might not be your best bet, but if you are on vacation with friends or family and have one day, go fish and relax with a Kalik!! I would fish with Simon again.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Jason with Eva's is here in Houston as often as he is on the island. You could certainly meet him and get a feel for the place. He was at the TFF auction this past Saturday.


----------

